# Has my phone been hacked?



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

I noticed that the descriptions of my device varies every time I checked. Does this mean that my phone or my google accounts were hacked?

My phone can turn extremely hot even with no apps running on background I’m merely browsing on Google.

What’s the best solution to this?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I suspect someone has your Google account log in details but as you appear to have security settings which ask for confirmation you should choose ‘this isn’t me’.
Have you changed your account password? I would also turn on 2-step authentication if it isn’t already.

As you’ve posted in the Apple forum I take it you have an iPhone, iDevices cannot be infected with malware as a user cannot install apps from anywhere other than the official App Store Unless the phone is rooted.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> I suspect someone has your Google account log in details but as you appear to have security settings which ask for confirmation you should choose 'this isn't me'.
> Have you changed your account password? I would also turn on 2-step authentication if it isn't already.
> 
> As you've posted in the Apple forum I take it you have an iPhone, iDevices cannot be infected with malware as a user cannot install apps from anywhere other than the official App Store Unless the phone is rooted.


Thank you for your confirmation and advice, Dear Goddess Bastet. I've done as you suggested. Wishing you a lovely week ahead. Stay safe.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You’re welcome BubbleSky.
I would also recommend downloading either the Google or Microsoft authenticator app & adding your Google account to it so you can receive authentication codes via this method.

Now when the hacker tries to access your account they’ll be denied access either by the new password or by the 2-step authentication - they’ll just see a ‘enter the code from your phone/authenticator app’.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> You're welcome BubbleSky.
> I would also recommend downloading either the Google or Microsoft authenticator app & adding your Google account to it so you can receive authentication codes via this method.
> 
> Now when the hacker tries to access your account they'll be denied access either by the new password or by the 2-step authentication - they'll just see a 'enter the code from your phone/authenticator app'.


Thanks again Goddess-Bastet! 💕💕💕 I've just downloaded the google Authenticator app and set it up in 2-step Authenticator.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Ensure the code shown under the authenticator app works. It should ask you for the code during setup. 

You’re welcome.
Stay safe & have a good week.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Ensure the code shown under the authenticator app works. It should ask you for the code during setup.
> 
> You're welcome.
> Stay safe & have a good week.


Hi Goddess Bastet, I have a few more questions, hope you don't mind.

Can mobile hotspot, home wi-fi and Bluetooth be a point of entrance for the hackers? I suspect that the hacker might be the person living upstairs.

I observed that the person slams doors and smash things whenever I change my phone password.

When I shared hotspot to my laptop, sometimes it disconnects itself and it couldn't find my device even when my phone was just next to it. But this never occur when I'm not home.

My 2-way google codes worked, thanks! 🌸


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Your router may be hacked. I would change the SSID & password.
If your Bluetooth allows anyone to connect without confirmation then this too may be the cause. When a device connects it should show a code which a user needs to enter in the connecting device. 
You can also only allow a device via personal hotspot if they know the password, I would change this too.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks! I’ve changed the SSID and my Bluetooth and hotspot do require a code to connect. Really appreciate your help with this.

You too stay safe and have a productive week ahead. 🌸🌸🌸


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

There are a few anomalies lately that lead me to this conclusion:
1) phone turns incredibly hot when data was turned on for less than 5 minutes - even when phone is idle.
2) phone battery life is short.
3) apps detects ‘abnormal activities on your network’ and required more security steps to login.
4) both parties of a video call heard noises which clearly did not come from either caller.
5) I could hear an echo of my own voice - there was none previously
6) the phone used to be able to record clearly but now recordings sound choppy - even with no air movement.

I’m using iPhone XR and I would like to know what can be done to stop this?

Is changing a new phone the only way out? What can I do to prevent this from happening on a new phone?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You’re welcome. 
If your router is broadcasting the SSID (in order for unknown devices to find it) then you’d need to change the password too.

Stay safe & have a great week.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have an iPhone 7 and often get the echo of my own voice and it just means I've got a bad line. If I hang up and call back it goes away. I think most of what you're experiencing is probably due to poor signal. Have you checked with your service provider?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just realized you already had a thread for a similar issue so I've merged them both together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same thing but rather continue here until the matter is resolved.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Cookiegal said:


> I have an iPhone 7 and often get the echo of my own voice and it just means I've got a bad line. If I hang up and call back it goes away. I think most of what you're experiencing is probably due to poor signal. Have you checked with your service provider?


I'm quite certain that it's not due to poor signal as I teach a few hours online everyday and the signal was good until I noticed the symptoms above surfaced.

Since then, I've never had a smooth video-call experience, not even for one lesson.Hence my suspicion of my phone being hacked.

The first thread was to find out if my Gmail account was compromised. The second thread was to find out if the device itself was tapped.

Prompt me if I'm wrong, if my phone was tapped then the mic and camera can be the source of spying. Is there such probability?

I sincerely hope that this can be resolved as I suspect that the perpetrator is a stalker. I've reported this to the police and the concerned authority.

Unfortunately, the laws regarding cyber crime is fairly new and underdeveloped. So I would like to know what are the solutions and how can I prevent it in the future.

My appreciation and gratitude in advance.


----------



## BubblesSky (Aug 24, 2021)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> You're welcome.
> If your router is broadcasting the SSID (in order for unknown devices to find it) then you'd need to change the password too.
> 
> Stay safe & have a great week.


Got it, already changed the SSID password. May you have the most lovely day! Thanks! 🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

BubblesSky said:


> The first thread was to find out if my Gmail account was compromised. The second thread was to find out if the device itself was tapped.


Yes but they are very closely related and you did ask if your phone was hacked and stated it was running hot so basically the same issues as in the previous thread with only the addition of your Gmail account.

In any event we don't generally get involved in situations where stalking is suspected especially when you've reported it to the authorities, which is the right thing to do. Our best suggestion would be to completely reset the phone but that may compromise their investigation and eliminate any evidence that hasn't been backed up elsewhere.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Are you concerned that the camera & mic are being used when you’re not using them? With the newer iOS then Mic will show an orange dot at the top of the screen when in use & the camera will show a similar coloured dot (different colour though) when in use. Do these show when you’re not using the mic &/or camera?


----------

